# Made some cakes



## Steve H (Jan 16, 2020)

Crab cakes that is.








1 egg
1/4 cup mayo
1 tbs chopped parsley (or 2 teaspoons dried)
2 tsp dijon mustard
2 tsp worcestershire sauce
1 tsp Old Bay seasoning
2 tsp fresh lemon juice
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
1 pound crab meat
2/3 cup  crackers crumbs. I used Town House. Saltines will work as well.
Whisk all ingredients together except the crab and crackers.
Put crab on top then cracker crumbs. And mix gently to avoid breaking up crab meat.
Place 1/2 cup portions on a greased cookie sheet. Do not press the mixture flat.
Bake at 450 degrees for about 15 minutes or until edges and top or lightly browned







Brush cakes with melted butter and a squeeze of fresh lemon juice.
Added a rib eye and french onion roasted taters.
Great meal. Not a lot of pictures. Busy convincing wife I needed that other grill over shots. I won!


----------



## one eyed jack (Jan 16, 2020)

That is a fantastic looking plate Steve.  I love a good Crab cake.  Washing it down with a Rib Eye is like icing on a cake.

Like


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jan 16, 2020)

Great looking meal Steve!

Dave


----------



## Steve H (Jan 16, 2020)

Thanks Dave!


----------



## tropics (Jan 16, 2020)

Steve those cakes look great I never tried the canned crab,yours looks like it was a nice sized pieces. Likes
Richie


----------



## Steve H (Jan 16, 2020)

tropics said:


> Steve those cakes look great I never tried the canned crab,yours looks like it was a nice sized pieces. Likes
> Richie



I've use this crab meat often. It is nice and chunky. Great for stuffed mushrooms as well.  Thanks for the like!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 16, 2020)

Great job on the cakes.

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 16, 2020)

Terrific job. Domestic Canned Crab, Phillips, is all I used in the restaurants I ran. Would buy bulk by the case in the fall when prices plummet. The Asian imports are ok but nothing beats American Blue Claw...JJ


----------



## Steve H (Jan 16, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Great job on the cakes.
> 
> Warren



Thanks Warren!


----------



## Steve H (Jan 16, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Terrific job. Domestic Canned Crab, Phillips, is all I used in the restaurants I ran. Would buy bulk by the case in the fall when prices plummet. The Asian imports are ok but nothing beats American Blue Claw...JJ



I'll get Phillips if I see it. This brand is from WA.  It is a mix of blue crab  claw and regular meat. The price isn't bad.


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 16, 2020)

That looks like my kind of meal  Steve!! I just wish I could get Tracy to eat fish and seafood. Love a good crab cake but to pair it with a rib eye, that's hard to beat!! God job and great looking meal.

Robert


----------



## Steve H (Jan 16, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> That looks like my kind of meal  Steve!! I just wish I could get Tracy to eat fish and seafood. Love a good crab cake but to pair it with a rib eye, that's hard to beat!! God job and great looking meal.
> 
> Robert



Thank you Robert!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 16, 2020)

Man those look good. Sounds like a fairly simple recipe to make too. I too have never tried out the canned crab but might grab some now that I see how good your stuff out. Great looking plate too. Points all around!


----------



## Steve H (Jan 16, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Man those look good. Sounds like a fairly simple recipe to make too. I too have never tried out the canned crab but might grab some now that I see how good your stuff out. Great looking plate too. Points all around!



Thank you!


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 16, 2020)

That's a "definate" to-do ! Looks great.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 16, 2020)

Looks great . I'll have to try the can . Nice work .


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 16, 2020)

Looks Great Steve!!!
Looks Great Stolen Too!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Jan 16, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great Steve!!!
> Looks Great Stolen Too!!
> Nice Job!
> Like.
> ...



Thanks! Stolen?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 16, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Thanks! Stolen?




I should clarify that-----
I Copied, Pasted, and Stole your Recipe.
I got a couple Crab Cake Recipes I gotta try---Yours is right up there!

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Jan 16, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> I should clarify that-----
> I Copied, Pasted, and Stole your Recipe.
> I got a couple Crab Cake Recipes I gotta try---Yours is right up there!
> 
> Bear



Ah, just woke up from a nap.  If I would have waited a few minutes to answer I would have gotten that! Thanks again!


----------

